# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  ESET будет быстрее реагировать на вирусы из России

## Сyberwriter

ESET предполагает уменьшить скорость реакции на появление новых угроз в макрорегионе и повысить качество обнаружения локальных вирусных угроз. Кроме того, планируется привлечь опытных российских специалистов для работы по улучшению методов несигнатурного  обнаружения сложных угроз. Возглавит данное направление _Александр Матросов_.

 «Я с энтузиазмом воспринял данную инициативу, - говорит Александр Матросов, глава Центра вирусных исследований и аналитики ESET. – Ведь в России сосредоточен большой технический потенциал и число высококвалифицированных технических специалистов очень высоко. Присоединившись к нам, они смогут реализовать свой потенциал, совершенствуя наш продукт и защищая тем самым миллионы пользователей по всему миру. Речь идет, прежде всего, об угрозах локального происхождения. При расследовании громких инцидентов с вредоносным кодом часто фигурирует Россия. Казалось бы, интернет нивелирует расстояния. Однако в деле противодействия сетевым угрозам это не так. Чем ближе к источнику угрозы ты находишься, тем легче ее понять и обезвредить».

 Александр Матросов родился в 1981 году в Москве. В 2007 году он окончил Московский инженерно-физический институт по специальности «Комплексное обеспечение информационной безопасности автоматизированных систем». В дальнейшем Александр работал в области защиты информации в крупных российских IT-компаниях. В настоящее время г-н Матросов является аспирантом кафедры «Криптологии и дискретной математики» и  преподавателем авторского курса «Защита программного обеспечения» для студентов старших курсов на факультете «Информационная безопасность». 


ESET NOD32 Антивирус 4.0 в Allsoft.ru
ESET NOD32 Smart Security 4.0 в Allsoft.ru
ESET NOD32 Business Edition в Allsoft.ru
Источник: Allsoft.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## safetyinfo

Да, конечно, господин Матросов поменяет ситуацию в корне, детект поднимется до невиданных высот... сказочники. Эффективность nod32 не более чем у fake antivirus.

----------


## paul-13

> ESET предполагает *уменьшить* скорость реакции на появление новых угроз


Не понял, скорость настолько велика что ее надо уменьшать?

----------


## Matias

В пресс-релиз вкралась опечатка. Уменьшить предполагается время реакции. Оригинальный пресс-релиз исправлен.

----------

